

Genuinely looking for suggestions on what to do with my site - mirz
http://touch.frugalytics.com/
Spent quite a bit of time building http://touch.frugalytics.com/ (its a comparison shopping site built for mobile). Due to competing priorities, I don't have much time to continue development. I had a lot of innovative ideas but don't think I'll be able to execute on them any time soon. The site brings in some modest income but not enough to support even a single full time developer.<p>Looking for your thoughts on what you would do with the site if you were in my shoes.<p>Cheers.
======
mirz
Spent a lot of time building this out but don't have time to work on it
anymore. Not sure if I should try to partner with someone or try to sell it or
what. It generates some modest income but not enough to hire a full time
developer.

